# Recommendations to Buy Olympic Recurve



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

First, put your location in your profile. Someone here might be local and willing to help or direct you to a good retailer.
Where do you plan on shooting?
Are you going to be taking your kit with you while travelling? If so, flying or driving?
Where do you see this going, shooting competitions or just for fun?
Do you have any archery experience?
What are the chances you'll still be shooting in a year?

Buying used is difficult if you don't know what you are looking for. The easy answer is go to lancasterarchery.com and have their customer service select a complete kit for you.


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

You may find good value in the used market, but if you don't know what you are buying that could be harder. I'm not sure how this will all price in US$ but shouldn't be far off - I only checked the riser as its most expensive:

Riser - Gillo G2K $290 @ lancaster - fully machined, suited to Oly and Barebow. Small company, the owner of which comes on here and gives endless amounts of free advice.
Limbs - WNS something. Whatever is now bottom of the range. The likes of Galaxy/Soul etc all pretty much the same too.
Shibuya DX plunger
Shibuya Rest, or hoyt super rest - the only hoyt prodcut I'll recommend 
Long rod stabiliser. Cheap is fine. Basic WNS, or get a Gillo GS7 if you can afford it.
Sight - Decut RE or Avalon Tec One if you want one that looks the real deal. Read reviews here regarding loctite etc. That said, I started with a Cartel Midas Jr II (no 'clicks', but nothing to go wrong). That is probably as good as anything until you can get a Shibuya dual click or something.

Arrows: Aluminium or Skylon Radius, whichever is easiest to get.

From that list, the Riser/Rest/Plunger (and whatever long stabiliser you get) will last you for as long as you want to shoot. Limbs/Sight etc upgrade as you see fit. I wish I was aware of Gillo when I started. I'm biased, because I see all of the help Vittorio gives on this forum and I think it is companies like these we should support. That's my 2 cents anyway.

Good luck with your shopping ! (and don't forget when you're buying the whole shooting match, literally, a decent shop should make a bit of a deal for you.

James


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

As someone who bought the first set of gears few months ago, I might offer my perspective. I agree decent riser and cheap limbs are the way to go. In terms of value for money, WNS Elite Forged (rebranded as Motive FX but basically the same riser) seem to be most popular at US$200 price point.

I would also get low-end carbon arrows rather than aluminium. There are heaps of cheap limbs and arrows and What you get depend on exact price point and preferred manufacturer. For limbs consider Hoyt, WNS (budget brand of Win&Win); there are others but they are the two biggest. For arrows, Easton, Gold Tip, Victory, Carbon express. In terms of website for shopping, depends on where you live; Lancaster supplies is the go-to place in USA while Alternativess seem to be the biggest in Europe, other countries also have decent shops.

Hope that helps, give a bump if you have further questions on this.


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Sorry, forgot - Sanlida limbs from China seem to be quite good value for money, but even their good ones are twice what you really need to spend. Not sure who stocks them in US though. 

Don't forget a tab either. A decent on of these is a buy once purchase too. Don't get one too big. Try them on if you can. Personally, if I can't see AT LEAST 1/3 of my index finger above the top of the tab it interferes with my anchoring.

Agree with Sydney on the preference for Carbon (weight and durability), but when Viper comes on here to tell you that you won't shoot Aluminium arrows he will also be correct. Many choose carbon for the two reasons I mentioned, and they are so cheap now.


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

tassie_devil said:


> Sorry, forgot - Sanlida limbs from China seem to be quite good value for money, but even their good ones are twice what you really need to spend. Not sure who stocks them in US though.
> 
> Don't forget a tab either. A decent on of these is a buy once purchase too. Don't get one too big. Try them on if you can. Personally, if I can't see AT LEAST 1/3 of my index finger above the top of the tab it interferes with my anchoring.
> 
> Agree with Sydney on the preference for Carbon (weight and durability), but when Viper comes on here to tell you that you won't shoot Aluminium arrows he will also be correct. Many choose carbon for the two reasons I mentioned, and they are so cheap now.


Sanlida is pretty good for beginner’s limbs but just don’t get their riser would be my advice; magnesium alloy rather than aluminium. Fivics seem to be a go-to manufacturer if you want a finger tab that lasts you a decade, didn’t know about 1/3 of index finger above the tab theory.


----------



## egothrasher (Feb 19, 2020)

I didn't realize I could put a location in my profile. 
Shooting I plan to do where ever I can find it. I travel for work, aerial survey work at the moment. So yes, will be carrying my kit with me. Most likely go with a decent hard case for everything. 
As for plans, I want to get decent at it. I would love to eventually work my way up to competition, just for the fun of it. Don't really care about winning par se, just to have fun and push myself. 
Haven't shoot in a while, most of it when I was younger at camps and boy scouts.
I plan on shooting for a while, I tend to keep my hobbies and I foresee myself sticking with this as long as I am physically able to. 

I'll look into the customer service aspect, I didn't realize that website offered that service, that is awesome.


----------



## egothrasher (Feb 19, 2020)

I want to thank everyone so far for all the recommendations and tips, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

egothrasher said:


> I want to get into shooting and am looking to get into archery with Recurves. Olympic style recurves really caught my eye.


let me just say you've chosen the perfect style of archery for your screen name!


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Also useful for getting started is setup and technique information. I found the following very useful. 

Chris’s YouTube videos are full of awesome information. 
https://youtu.be/N7ZqpIcmiEg

And 

Ashe has tons of great stuff at 
https://www.onlinearcheryacademy.com/


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

My only advice,

On the riser, splurge,
On the limbs, go cheap
On the sight, splurge
On the arrows, go cheap
On the plunger and arrow rest, go mid range

There are some things in this world youre better off spending more on right off the bat, as it will save you a lot of hassle in the future.

The riser is the platform for everything. It doesn't influence your shooting much besides being the thing that everything else attaches to. A solid riser will last you a lifetime, therefor I tell people to just buy a nice one and never buy another riser ever again. But obviously, buy whatever fits your budget. I recommend the MK Archery L3 for your price range. Its a good chunk of your budget but its a lot of riser for a modest price point and will last you ages: https://www.lancasterarchery.com/mk-archery-l3-recurve-riser.html

Limbs you will swap out over and over again as you start out. Get absolute bottom end cheapo ILF limbs to start out, and at a low weight like 25lbs. Then swap them out for higher draw weights as you get better and develop your form. 

As for the sight, go big. I've fumbled with so many budget level sights with my JOAD kids, and IMO, the issues that come with them are not worth the time. Get a nice reliable sight that wont give you issues and you can use it forever. I recommend the Shibuya Dual Click: https://www.lancasterarchery.com/shibuya-dual-click-recurve-sight.html

Arrows, same as the limbs. Youll need a dozen different sets in the future to match limb changes so go cheap for now. I recommend Easton Carbon One or Carbon Express Medallion XR: https://www.lancasterarchery.com/easton-carbon-one-arrow-shaft.html 

You want an arrow rest and plunger now. Shooting off the shelf on an olympic recurve is not recommended. 

The plunger is what keeps your arrows moving in a straight line as the string curves around your fingers. I recommend the Shibuya DX plunger it is the best bang for the buck plunger. As for the arrow rest, I recommend the Shibuya Ultima if you can fudge the money on it, but any wire style rest will do honestly, a budget alternative I recommend is the WNS: 
https://www.lancasterarchery.com/shibuya-ultima-recurve-rest.html
https://www.lancasterarchery.com/wns-s-rf-recurve-arrow-rest.html


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

rjbishop said:


> My only advice,
> 
> On the riser, splurge,
> On the limbs, go cheap
> ...


Agree with everything except MK L3 riser will blow OP’s budget way over stated target of US$500.

Just on the arrow rest, what’s the deal with everyone’s preference for Shibuya, is it actually better than similar products from Win&Win, AAE or Fivics, or is it due to the inertia of being preferred by elite aarchers who do not want to jump the ship as it works? For hypothetical “anti-Shibuya” camp, what’s the best candidate?


----------



## NOVABB (Feb 7, 2013)

You have received a lot of good advice on equipment. As for a club and coaching start at USA Archery on their web page there is a link to coaches and clubs by state, zip code and distance.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Sydneyphoenix said:


> Agree with everything except MK L3 riser will blow OP’s budget way over stated target of US$500.
> 
> Just on the arrow rest, what’s the deal with everyone’s preference for Shibuya, is it actually better than similar products from Win&Win, AAE or Fivics, or is it due to the inertia of being preferred by elite aarchers who do not want to jump the ship as it works? For hypothetical “anti-Shibuya” camp, what’s the best candidate?


Shibuya is simply what I'm familiar with. My experience with AAE, Fivics, or Win&Win is limited. I did use an AAE rest quite some time ago. It worked great, but I just dont know about anything else of theirs. Shibuya is tried and true. They have been around a long time and are still used by top archers for good reasons. The products I listed above are bulletproof choices that I have never known to fail or degrade in performance with time. I've had my share of JOAD kids come to me because their cheap Cartel rest or plunger broke, and ever since pointing them to Shibuya, they've yet to have a problem since.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

I spent about the same as your budget calls for:
WNS Forged riser
WNS basic carbon limbs or even less expensive wood/glass limbs
WNS SPF100 sight (I had to return a poor, low quality sight). 
Carbon Express Predator II arrows (also consider Platinum aluminum for about the same cost)
Cartel stabilizer
AAE tab
Beiter clicker

There are lots of inexpensive choices for plungers and rests. They will not have the ease of adjustment a pro wants but they will perform well once set.

I can tell you absolutely you will need a mentor or trained coach to get started. As a start also buy Camera's book, Shooting the Stickbow. (A new edition will be coming out in a few weeks.) Start out with much lighter limbs than you believe will be necessary.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sydneyphoenix said:


> Sanlida is pretty good for beginner’s limbs but just don’t get their riser would be my advice; magnesium alloy rather than aluminium. Fivics seem to be a go-to manufacturer if you want a finger tab that lasts you a decade, didn’t know about 1/3 of index finger above the tab theory.


I have two friends who recently purchased Sanlida Athletics 7 risers. They're machined anodized aluminum. They are actually really nice risers. In the USA you'd have to spend over $300 to get something even equivalent in terms of manufacturing quality. Unfortunately, these risers are not easily acquired within the USA, so my friends ordered them from England.

-Kent W.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

tassie_devil said:


> Sorry, forgot - Sanlida limbs from China seem to be quite good value for money, but even their good ones are twice what you really need to spend. Not sure who stocks them in US though.


I just got a set of Sanlida X8 limbs from a seller on eBay, and they shipped from the USA. The cost was within a few dollars of what it would have cost if I'd ordered them from England and shipping was four days. They seem really well made and came with very nice limb sleeves, which I wasn't expecting. I bought them for a spare bow I let other people shoot, replacing some cheap limbs I had that stacked a lot. These Sanlida limbs don't stack much at all, even with my very long draw length. So far I'm pretty impressed.

-Kent W.


----------



## Lindos (Oct 28, 2019)

Sydneyphoenix said:


> Sanlida is pretty good for beginner’s limbs but just don’t get their riser would be my advice; magnesium alloy rather than aluminium. Fivics seem to be a go-to manufacturer if you want a finger tab that lasts you a decade, didn’t know about 1/3 of index finger above the tab theory.


I have shot the Sanlida Miracle X since last May and it is certainly no magnesium alloy, but anodized Aluminium (6061). It offers amazing value for the money and is certainly one of the better budget-friendly risers.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

As someone that went down this road a few times I can share my mistakes.
1- make sure the limbs are low enough poundage that you can work on your form without any difficulty drawing and holding. I made this mistake with mid 30’s limbs and found I lost interest quickly. I’m now shooting 20# at the clicker and it’s much more fun.
2. Stick with ILF. It’s just easier to get stuff.


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

Lindos said:


> I have shot the Sanlida Miracle X since last May and it is certainly no magnesium alloy, but anodized Aluminium (6061). It offers amazing value for the money and is certainly one of the better budget-friendly risers.


Maybe that particular riser but some of their lower end risers seem to be magnesium/aluminium alloy...

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32965364427.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33002247728.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## Lindos (Oct 28, 2019)

Sydneyphoenix said:


> Maybe that particular riser but some of their lower end risers seem to be magnesium/aluminium alloy...


You are right. X8 and X9 are magnesium, X10 is aluminium. However, I have never seen anything other then X10 for sale. In Europe, one typically finds products called "Athletics 7" or "Miracle" (without the X10 for reasons I don't know). Athletics 7 is an older version of the Miracle X10, but still aluminium.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sanlida ( from China) is the world’s largest archery manufacturer. They will put any brand name you want on it. Top point is another Chinese company doing the same thing. Jinxing is another,I bet WAY more people are shooting there products and don’t realize!


----------



## vlesiv (Oct 20, 2013)

I just got Sanlida Miracle X10 limbs, tested and really really happy with the quality- highly recommend as not expensive limbs but on par with top liners from famous brands, great value for money.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneyphoenix (Jan 4, 2020)

Yeah limbs are solid in terms of value for money.


----------



## egothrasher (Feb 19, 2020)

I managed to find a great deal on a used set that includes everything. The only issue I may have is the limbs are 36#. From doing some research it seems the recommended draw weight is like 25-28#. Should I then buy another set of limbs at a lower # and work my way up to the 36#?


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

A beginner should use as light as possible in order to aid in developing good technique. 22-26lbs max. You don’t want to develop bad form with a too heavy bow. I did. It was terrible lol. Stay light, it’s much more fun. I would keep those 36lb limbs nice and shiny and tucked away for 2-3 years from now  and yes, you work up slowly over time. 2lbs is the standard. 4lbs is a big jump. 6lbs up is gigantic. Buy low price limbs and they resell well enough that the step up in new limbs are relatively low cost. FWIW Spend money on good coaching, it’s the biggest overall bang for your buck.


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Yep. Go to Alternativess and buy whatever they have on special at about 24-26lb (do you know your draw length?) - they have 3 different sets of limbs for less than 40 euro. Should be fine to get you started. Or have a look at the use market.


----------



## arraamis (Feb 20, 2020)

Adding to what others stated: 

I would go for the beginner to intermediate range of equipment until you can say for certain that you'll stick with it. And I would wait awhile before you even think about buying enhancements such as stabilizers, expensive sights etc...

As I was instructed, only the basics are needed when you start (riser, limbs, plunger and rest). Once you develop your form and technique you can expand your bow to include the enhancements.

Adding enhancements before you have good form\technique is sometimes a waste, and you'll spend more time out of focus than in-focus.


Just a thought.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

I’d still get a 28-30” long rod with 4oz of 1oz weights to play with. The riser rocking back with no long stabilizer encourages too much gripping/squeezing instead of a relaxed bow hand. Again, a good coach will help point you in the right direction with this stuff. Lots of good online coaching these days if you’re traveling a lot and nothing local.


----------



## VoltApex (Mar 16, 2020)

Do you get the annodized version or the regular paint for the WNS Motive?


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

egothrasher said:


> I want to get into shooting and am looking to get into archery with Recurves. Olympic style recurves really caught my eye. I've been told to first join a club and shoot with them, get a feel for what I may want. Problem is I travel for work, and never in one area long enough to utilize a club.
> 
> I have also been told to look into used gear, which sounds great. Problem is, I have no idea which models to be looking for, which websites to use etc. I just have been using ebay for the time being, and looking at lancaster archery for new stuff.
> 
> ...


I would go barebow first, learn the basics. Sights and stabilizers are going to be a distraction from the learning curve until you can control you shot cycle/form. If you can't control the consistency of your shot cycle then sights are useless and beside you have to sight them in at different yardages and how can you do that if you are not shooting consistently? Besides it is less expensive and more fun IMO. Light limbs 25-30 # good riser, plunger, wire arrow rest. All the rest of the paraphernalia is a distraction in the beginning.


----------



## SanlidaArchery (Jul 1, 2019)

www.sanlidaoutdoor.com
Sanlida Miracle X10 Kit includes the accessories!
$799.99! Limited Life-time Warranty!


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Let’s start with what you need (recommendations in parentheses):

Accessories - Armguard, Tab (Avalon Classic), Bowstringer, Case (Legend XT720), Quiver (Legend or Avalon)

Bow - Riser, Limbs (cheap, like Sanlida X7/Core/Galaxy Bronze Star), String (not Dacron)

Bow Accessories - Rest (Avalon), Plunger (Shibuya DX), Sight (Avalon Tec One/Shibuya Dual Click), Longrod

Arrows - Skylon Radius

A clicker and more complex stabilizer system can wait.

Lancaster is the go-to place for buying Olympic recurve stuff, but I’d probably order from Alternatives. There are enough good deals that you can save a decent amount, especially on accessories.

The riser and sight are probably going to be your most expensive individual items. A good riser will last a very long time, so it’s worth carefully considering. I strongly recommend a sight with click micro-adjustment. You might not need it now, but I like to avoid “temporary” purchases.

My, and most JOAD coaches’ I know, top riser recommendation to start is the WNS Motive, but it’s far from the only good choice. I’d use it as a point of comparison though.


----------



## SanlidaArchery (Jul 1, 2019)

FerrumVeritas said:


> Bow - Riser, Limbs (cheap, like Sanlida X7/Core/Galaxy Bronze Star), String (not Dacron)
> 
> The riser and sight are probably going to be your most expensive individual items. A good riser will last a very long time, so it’s worth carefully considering. I strongly recommend a sight with click micro-adjustment. You might not need it now, but I like to avoid “temporary” purchases.
> 
> My, and most JOAD coaches’ I know, top riser recommendation to start is the WNS Motive, but it’s far from the only good choice. I’d use it as a point of comparison though.


Thanks Ferrum Veritas, glad you are recommending Sanlida bow and ILF limbs. FYI, the recent Miracle X10 Bow Kit on our online shop is aim to provide all archers an esay way to get started with a target bow at a fair price, or might as well for enthusiastic archers to experience the olympic standard bow at an reasonable deal. 🤞


----------



## SanlidaArchery (Jul 1, 2019)

The Sanlida Miracle X10 Kit is definitely a good buy!
$799.99 includes all the accessorieson the bow.
This quote is unbeatable!
For the other brands, even just the sight or stablizers will be sold over $300 separately.
www.sanlidaoutdoor.com


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks nice!
Why are some miracle x10 packages $799 and others are $1499 ? What is the difference?



https://www.sanlidaoutdoor.com/wap/pages/goods/index/index?id=1166


----------



## SanlidaArchery (Jul 1, 2019)

ryan b. said:


> Looks nice!
> Why are some miracle x10 packages $799 and others are $1499 ? What is the difference?
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, they worth much more... 
However, if you want to place the order, they can be sold at $799.99. We just wanted to let people know how much they worth and how big discounts we are providing.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

SanlidaArchery said:


> Actually, they worth much more...
> However, if you want to place the order, they can be sold at $799.99. We just wanted to let people know how much they worth and how big discounts we are providing.


Are you a sponsor here?


----------



## Joseph_A_Feiccabrino_Jr (Aug 1, 2021)

For thee Riser I recommend spending more money and going with a name brand WIA WIS better known as Win Win over a budget brand WNS for the same manufacturer. The WINEX would be good. No need to get up into the top Carbon models. I prefer the MK Archery models and Lancaster currently has the MK A, MK B and MK Z on sale, about $650. The $200 to $250 risers will only get you budget brand. The reason being is this is the main piece and will hold everything else in place. You do not want this to start to flex on you.

Limbs until you get to the point of not getting stronger get budget limbs. WNS limbs are plenty good while you are growing. Once you get to 48 lbs or stop growing somewhere above 42 lbs move up to the name brand. WIA WIS has great limbs. I do prefer the MK Archery. This is something you will continue to replace until you stop growing. No sense in spending a lot of money when you will outgrow the product. But once you get to the point where you stop growing the better limbs will last longer and allow you to perform better.

Get a good plunger, rest and sights. These will last you a good amount of time and all help you aim well. Prefer something name brand and not budget. Does not need to be the best but must be good.

Get a good finger tab must be good for your nerve health, prevent blisters. The better ones allow you to release better and a lot more arrows. Name brand is highly preferred.

Stabilizers, if you live in the wind and are shooting outside you will need good stabilizers. If you shoot inside or wind is not a normal hazard where you live budget brand stabilizers will work


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Are you a sponsor here?


The avatar does have the "Vendor" logo and it says "Vendor" under the screen name. I looked for that because in the past Sanlida paid spammers to spam Facebook Recurve Archery groups. When I pointed out the spam on Facebook they said, "You just hate our Sanlida bows." No, I just hate spammers.

But a USA flag beside "Vendor" but when I hover my mouse over the flag it says "China." lol, always going for any little edge they can get.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

TER said:


> The avatar does have the "Vendor" logo and it says "Vendor" under the screen name. I looked for that because in the past Sanlida paid spammers to spam Facebook Recurve Archery groups. When I pointed out the spam on Facebook they said, "You just hate our Sanlida bows." No, I just hate spammers.
> 
> But a USA flag beside "Vendor" but when I hover my mouse over the flag it says "China." lol, always going for any little edge they can get.


Yea, no thanks. I'll pass.


----------



## styks n stryngs (Jan 6, 2015)

Stuff like this makes me want to avoid Sanlida, even though I think some of their products are a really good value.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Has anyone else gotten a PM asking if you would be interested in being an "influencer" for them?


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

SHPoet said:


> Has anyone else gotten a PM asking if you would be interested in being an "influencer" for them?


No. Presumably they have seen me shoot.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

SHPoet said:


> Has anyone else gotten a PM asking if you would be interested in being an "influencer" for them?


Nope. I’m a little offended.


----------



## SanlidaArchery (Jul 1, 2019)

SHPoet said:


> Has anyone else gotten a PM asking if you would be interested in being an "influencer" for them?


Hi there, For your information, we do not send such a private conversation to everyone but those whom we think can cooperate with. And please note that we are open to select social influencers atm which you can check it out. 
Sincere apology if such a behavior offend you somehow!


----------



## SanlidaArchery (Jul 1, 2019)

TER said:


> The avatar does have the "Vendor" logo and it says "Vendor" under the screen name. I looked for that because in the past Sanlida paid spammers to spam Facebook Recurve Archery groups. When I pointed out the spam on Facebook they said, "You just hate our Sanlida bows." No, I just hate spammers.
> 
> But a USA flag beside "Vendor" but when I hover my mouse over the flag it says "China." lol, always going for any little edge they can get.


Hi TER, apologize if you have been offended before in a FB group which I thought it's just a free speech conversation back then. No harm feelings! Regarding on the region topic, please kindly note that Sanlida is a CHINESE bow manufacture whilst also dedicatedly concentrates on supporting the archery sports of all kinds, which such a USA flag issue might be a VPN issue. And yes, we are proudly to join this community as a vendor member here. Any other concerns, please feel free to let us know. 🤞


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

SanlidaArchery said:


> Hi TER, apologize if you have been offended before in a FB group which I thought it's just a free speech conversation back then. No harm feelings! Regarding on the region topic, please kindly note that Sanlida is a CHINESE bow manufacture whilst also dedicatedly concentrates on supporting the archery sports of all kinds, which such a USA flag issue might be a VPN issue. And yes, we are proudly to join this community as a vendor member here. Any other concerns, please feel free to let us know. 🤞


Free advice: crossed fingers can be seen as a sign that someone is lying or duplicitously intends to back out of a deal.

Additionally, free speech has some nuance. The use of sock puppet accounts, undisclosed sponsorship, review spamming, etc. may be technically legal (it also may not, as there are truth in advertising rules in many areas) and thus “free.” That doesn’t mean it isn’t in violation of various platforms’ rules, and it certainly won’t go over well with potential customers. That’s especially true is a place like this, where people have somewhat conservative buying habits as well as a network of industry contacts that make purchasing choices often as much about a relationship as the product.

Much of this is very much an East/West cultural difference. But you’ve inadvertently demonstrated many of the characteristics that turn American consumers off of Chinese companies.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

SanlidaArchery said:


> Hi TER, apologize if you have been offended before in a FB group which I thought it's just a free speech conversation back then. No harm feelings! Regarding on the region topic, please kindly note that Sanlida is a CHINESE bow manufacture whilst also dedicatedly concentrates on supporting the archery sports of all kinds, which such a USA flag issue might be a VPN issue. And yes, we are proudly to join this community as a vendor member here. Any other concerns, please feel free to let us know. 🤞


I wasn't offended. I was trying to explain to you that you were destroying Sanlida's reputation in the Target Archery community with your under-handed and sleazy marketing tactics. I was trying to help you stop screwing up, but you were willfully ignorant and obtuse, so I became frustrated and annoyed with your dense skull. But that is not offended. And when you claimed that I just don't like Sanlida bows so that's why I was being negative... that's not a cultural difference. Certain kinds of people do that in North America too. That fallacy appears to be common in every culture, as far as I can tell. When you can't win the argument due to your lack of facts and logic, just lie about your opponent's motivation in a desperate attempt to win the fight.


----------



## styks n stryngs (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah, a lot of bad press is gonna catch up to Sanlida eventually and they're gonna lose a lot of conscientious customers. I've already decided to spend more money and get some w&w limbs instead of the miracles.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

Which is kind of unfortunate: they’re pretty decent products and a good value. But you don’t want to embarrass your customers with your online behavior.


----------



## styks n stryngs (Jan 6, 2015)

Exactly. I'm mad I have to waste $250 because of a stupid conscience. I don't want to support such openly slimy tactics.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

FerrumVeritas said:


> Which is kind of unfortunate: they’re pretty decent products and a good value. But you don’t want to embarrass your customers with your online behavior.


Never stopped Hoyt or Easton. LOL


----------

